# طريقة تسليك مواسير المياه



## menna151096 (13 أغسطس 2020)

طريقة تسليك مواسير المياه مع 0582906045 العالمية الوطنية 




قد تبدو عملية تسليك مواسير المياه، أو تنظيف أنابيب الصرف الصحي أمراً صعباً؛ لأنه قد يصعب الوصول إلى داخل تلك الأنابيب وتنظيفها يدوياً، إلا أن هناك عدد من الطرق التي يمكن من خلالها إزالة الانسدادات أو الروائح الكريهة الناتجة عنها باستخدام مواد طبيعية متوفرة في المنزل، أو باستخدام مواد التنظيف التقليدية المتوفرة في الأسواق والخاصة بتنظيف وتسليك مواسير المياه، مع مراعاة استخدامها بالشكل الصحيح


فني تسليك بالوعات و مجاري في الشارقة و تسليك مجاري في الشارقة
أعمال صيانه ادوات صحيه في الشارقة و تكسير حمامات الشارقة
معلم صحي بالشارقة و شركات دهان عجمان
صباغ رخيص بعجمان و دهان رخيص في عجمان


يعتبر استخدام المكبس المطاطي من الطرق الفعالة لإزالة الرواسب والأوساخ التي تسد مواسير المياه، وأنابيب الصرف الصحي لكونه يعمل على ضغط الهواء في الأنابيب، مما يسهل تسليكها وإزالة المواد العالقة بداخلها، وهي عبارة عن أداة مكونة من مقبض خشبي مستقيم يوجد في نهايته فوهة مطاطية شكلها كالكوب المستدير


تجديد حمامات عجمان و تكسير سيراميك عجمان
اعمال سباكة بعجمان و تركيب سيراميك عجمان
اعمال صحى الشارقة و تركيب ابواب وشبابيك في الشارقة
نجار في الشارقة و تركيب مطابخ في الشارقة


يساعد استخدام الخطاف المعدني على تسليك مواسير الماء، إذ يمكن شراؤه من السوق فهو معروف باسم ثعبان استنزاف، أو صنعه في المنزل باستخدام قضيب معدني طويل يتم طَي أحد طرفيه بشكل نصف دائرة، ثم إدخاله بحذر في البالوعة لالتقاط الأوساخ التي تسد المجرى، مع الحرص على عدم إدخاله في الأنابيب بقوة لئلا يؤدي ذلك إلى تلفها.


فني كهرباء بعجمان و تركيب ابواب وشبابيك في عجمان
نجار في عجمان و تركيب مطابخ فى عجمان
صيانة عامة عجمان و عامل بلاستر عجمان
اعمال ترميم عجمان و ترميم منازل عجمان









للمزيد من الخدمات 

ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظˆط·ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© 0582906045 - طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط³ط¨ط§ظƒط© ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظˆط§طµط¨ط§ط؛ ظˆط¯ظ‡ط§ظ†ط§طھ ظˆط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظƒظˆط± ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط¨ط³ظˆظ† ط¨ظˆط±ط¯

​


----------

